# Warhammer 40k 7th Edition coming 2014?!?!



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

40k Radio said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/40K-Radio/147396461962884
> The big 40k rumor is: This summer GW will release 7th edition 40k and 9th edition Fantasy has been shelved, for now.
> 
> All right before all of you blow us up step back and take a deep breath. This is from the source that have us pictures of the Space Marines and the Codex a month early. Also gave us pics of the Dark Elves which we described accurately a month early. Also gave us the info on the Sentinels of Terra. He also let us know that Nids were in January NOT December like so many other rumors sites predicted. So yeah he has been very accurate with the info he has given us. They way it was explained to us is that 7th Edition will be made to include the new Escalation and Stronghold rules. I would also not be surprised to see the Dataslates added to the main rule book.
> ...


Holy shit, that was fast. It seems like yesterday that 6th Edition had come out. What do you guys think? Personally, I find it far more likely that it's just a new release of the 6th Edition Rulebook with all that stuff included, but who knows, 40k radio says this guy has been an accurate source before.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought the plan was to get all the codexes up to date with 6th before the next Edition. How many have they left to do?

If true there will be uproar, but hey, what's new? Doesn't take a lot to induce :ireful2:*Nerd Rage*:ireful2:


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Given how the guys at 40K Radio were intentionally misleading to stir up trouble before the 6th Edition Codex: Space Marines, and then subsequently slapped by GW for doing it, I wouldn't be surprised if this is them stirring up trouble to drive traffic to their site/show.

Or, more amusingly as somebody suggested, if it's GW intentionally spreading false information to figure out who 40K Radio's source is.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

no, just no. i highly doubt it. 9th warhammer fantasy is due out first.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

A new edition? Doubt it.

A new printing of a bigger 6th ed rule book with escalation and stronghold assault. More likely, and maybe even sensible.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I would imagine it will be a new version of the rulebook with everything in it, what on earth could they change? ...in fact don't answer that question...


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Ye i doubt they would put out a new edtion they only come around every 4 or 5 years dont they.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

an anonymous source on Faeit 212 (solid source) said:


> The next edition of 40k will be called 7th, not 6.5 when it drops, but as far as rules go it will be less of a jump than 5th to 6th.
> 
> The key areas being updated:
> Interceptor, sky fire, fortifications, lords of war, allies and data slates.
> ...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well have not got 6th yet so bring it, by the time I'm finished painting my army 40k 20th special edition for pensioners will be out!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Breaking the alternating 4-5year cycles? Unlikely. WH will have been virtually completed and almost ready to be sent off. The box set will be sculpted already, and almost be in pre-production. 

Re. Stronghold and Escalation: GW make more money selling 3 seperate publications than merging them all into one book. Don't forget, if they do that then they have to remake the box set with it's core rulebook, and that box set makes them more money than just the book. If they were doing 7th already, then they would have to pick new races to go in the box set or risk losing a buttload of money. 

These games take over 2-3 years to get to the stage of being ready to release. They've been putting all the core game time into WH. It's not *possible* to just 'shelve it' and throw out a new 40k core game instead. 

I call bobbins on this one


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

Already?! But I just got here!!!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I could see merits in a 7th, that would mean a new CSM codex which might be fun unlike the current one!

In all seriousness though I cant imagine this holding water better then the sinking ship that is WHFB right now. WHFB is in desperate need of an overhaul, 40k isnt nearly as much.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Someone really needs to find the source and slap them silly as they are three months early for the laziest joke of a rumour.

If you believe this rumour please forward your address so I can do the human race a favour and take you out into an arctic blizzard, remove your pyjamas, and just leave you to it.............


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait 6th ed came out in 2012 right? so 2 years in between editions that seems REALLY rushed if true.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> Someone really needs to find the source and slap them silly as they are three months early for the laziest joke of a rumour.
> 
> If you believe this rumour please forward your address so I can do the human race a favour and take you out into an arctic blizzard, remove your pyjamas, and just leave you to it.............


3570 Dueber ... need more? Call me ... 867-5309 .... :spiteful:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

MaidenManiac said:


> In all seriousness though I cant imagine this holding water better then the sinking ship that is WHFB right now. WHFB is in desperate need of an overhaul, 40k isnt nearly as much.


Fantasy is in a great place right now, I haven't been able to get back into fantasy since 3ed. 8th is great.

As for the main rumor...like others have said, I could see a revised 6ed come out with all the current rules rolled into one. Whether this is "7th" or "6.5" there will not be a major rules change.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Some more (to me false looking) rumors


> l
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors, but come from a very solid long time source. If you have missed previous rumors regarding 7th edition, follow the links
> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/12/7th-edition-40k-not-65.html
> ...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Those are not enough changes to warrant disruption of a set cycle in the game writing sequence. 

Yes, certain changes may be introduced. However, whoever is writing this stuff has *no* idea how the Studio works if they think this will happen next year, and be part of a release of 7th. The more 'details' I read, the more I am convinced this person has no knowledge or experience of the process (said as someone with a decade of it). 

I still call bobbins on this


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just read this over at BoLS, if true I would be rather happy.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah - an evolving rule set makes much more sense in this day and age. GW seems to think everyone owns an Ipad (and they probably will by the end of next year) so this would be quite easy to do with downloads etc. Charging £20 every 4 months for an update would make good commercial sense and the people will pay for it - why make £60 every 5 years on one release when you can milk that out of folks every year or so?

However I am hoping for a 7th edition personally as I can't stand this current rule set.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

More I think about it this would be a huge undertaking - as the rules evolve, the codex's would also need to keep pace - so it follows living codex's would also need to happen?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, 
waiting for the next rumour that says they are converging the 40k and Fantasy rulesets as well as making staff wear fake moustaches and eye patches.......

The idea of a living, evolving ruleset sounds more plausible but at this point in 40k it does again sound like the result of pissed people





OIIIIIIO said:


> 3570 Dueber ... need more? Call me ... 867-5309 .... :spiteful:


Wow, not the best sex line I must say


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Those are not enough changes to warrant disruption of a set cycle in the game writing sequence.
> 
> Yes, certain changes may be introduced. However, whoever is writing this stuff has *no* idea how the Studio works if they think this will happen next year, and be part of a release of 7th. The more 'details' I read, the more I am convinced this person has no knowledge or experience of the process (said as someone with a decade of it).
> 
> I still call bobbins on this


None of these rumours ever looked like anything but feverish wish-listing to me either.

And then there's other people advocating "Living rule sets" as the future. I guess that's a bit more likely but it will ultimately depend on the commercial reception of this dataslate month and the digital codex rush. If marketing and stockholders decide it worked, it might just be the new direction GW is going to take, since we're pretty sure that some big change is going on, even if we don't know the details.

Also, with the exception of Skyfire and Interceptor giving the ability to shoot at both ground and air targets at full BS, the abilities are _already_ separate and independent from each other, whomever is passing this silly wish-listing as "rumours" sounds just like a butthurt player that doesn't even bother reading the rules.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Fantasy is in a great place right now, I haven't been able to get back into fantasy since 3ed. 8th is great....


Each to their own mate. 
I for one have enjoyed the positioning game that was the staple of WHFB from 4th (where I started) to 7th edition. 
8th to me is like playing yatzy, but with models that you need to build and paint too before you can go into brainless dice rolling. There is no control any more, just random charge mayhem that can, and will, send the game any direction at any time. Random charges kills the game dead for meuke:


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I am taking way too much pleasure from this 7th edition cluster**** than I should be. Here's a few more rumors to feed the flames. 



an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox said:


> There will be no 7th edition or 6,5 edition of Warhammer 40k during the summer of 2014. The Games Workshop team isn't interested in compiling the existing rulestets yet, since the edition is not over yet. In fact, our distributor (the main distributor ) received news that the WHFB 9ed is indeed coming this year - he didn't mention when exactly. So 40k fans don't keep your hopes up.





40k Radio said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/40K-Radio/147396461962884
> According to an article on BoLS you need to "read between the lines" of my last post. For them I will make it really simple:
> 
> It is a RUMOR if we haven't seen the book/models yet.
> ...


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

If we actually get a 6th edition codex for each army then I will probably just play 6th edition forever, since I just play for fun now anyway.

I am happy with 6th for the most part, enough to not spend more money on another new wave of 40k yet, at least.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

"If you read on the GD Digital site they pretty much said the new digital WHFB rules will not be out dated this year."

Still 2013 guys. Still 2013...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> If you believe this rumour please forward your address so I can do the human race a favour and take you out into an arctic blizzard, remove your pyjamas, and just leave you to it.............


Mildly aroused by this..... :spiteful:


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

I have long been asking for pistols in close combat. Though I don't believe this will actually happen, if they add that to 6th edition rules I'm happy.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Mildly aroused by this..... :spiteful:


I wish I could say I was surprised by this :smoke:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

psactionman said:


> I have long been asking for pistols in close combat. Though I don't believe this will actually happen, if they add that to 6th edition rules I'm happy.


I remember when this was present in 2nd Ed. 

To be fair, if you need a S7 plasma pistol to kill something, you'd be better off using "Our weapons are useless" and running away, rather than relying on one guy...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> I remember when this was present in 2nd Ed.
> 
> To be fair, if you need a S7 plasma pistol to kill something, you'd be better off using "Our weapons are useless" and running away, rather than relying on one guy...


But ... it is more 'cinematic' for my lone badass gunslinger, that goes by the name of Edward Cantor Dean, to gun the fuck down a Carnifex in CC .... duh?!?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> But ... it is more 'cinematic' for my lone badass gunslinger, that goes by the name of Edward Cantor Dean, to gun the fuck down a Carnifex in CC .... duh?!?


Been done to death. The best way is to reach down it's throat with a power fist and pull out it's bioplasma glands :wink:
Or I do recall a piece of writing where someone (a guardsman I think?) shoves a grenade into one's mouth... Which is possible now. My tervigon was on the recieving end of a 10 man squad armed with kraks. It didn't end well for me. You don't need *more* ways to make CC only creatures die to those who can also shoot in this very shooty edition.

I like guns being for shooting and cc weapons being for cc. *That's* cinematic. A foe needs to be beaten and helpless before you cap a round in their heads. A pistol gives you +1 attack because it's small enough to pistolwhip something with. When my gribblies already have to contend with rounds of shooting, then overwatch before getting anywhere near you, I like keeping guns for the shooting phase thanks.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

> The next edition of 40k will be called Kanye, not 7 or 6.5 when it drops, but as far as rules go it will be less of a jump than 5th to 6th but more of a jump then 2nd to 5th.
> The key areas being updated: Lederhosen, skype battles, fornication during gameplay rules, pre-cognitive allowances, allies and turns.
> 
> As for its release it'll probably be next week, or the week after that, ad infinitum.
> ...


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> I remember when this was present in 2nd Ed.
> 
> To be fair, if you need a S7 plasma pistol to kill something, you'd be better off using "Our weapons are useless" and running away, rather than relying on one guy...


While that is true my desire for pistols in CC was not out of need but mere want. I already bought an AP2 weapon why should I also buy an AP2 CCW when the rules say my pistol is being used in CC via giving me an extra attack. It's all about getting the most out of what I have already paid for.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

psactionman said:


> While that is true my desire for pistols in CC was not out of need but mere want. I already bought an AP2 weapon why should I also buy an AP2 CCW when the rules say my pistol is being used in CC via giving me an extra attack. It's all about getting the most out of what I have already paid for.


Speaking as someone who played 40k when all close combat was done on the strength of the weapons, not the strength of the bearer, I *much* prefer it this way. 

Close combat is all about the fighter. Certain specialist combat weapons enhance strength. Guns are for shooting, and should not be multipurpose (other than a pistol being small enough that you can punch someone with it). If you introduce that pistol strength is usable in cc, then you have to allow it for everyone, and suddenly all eldar are base S4, all dark eldar have poisoned cc attacks and it starts getting silly. For most things other than nids, the strength stat was pointless in 2nd. And to compensate, the good cc nids had silly strength. I miss my S6 genestealers...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> Breaking the alternating 4-5year cycles? Unlikely. WH will have been virtually completed and almost ready to be sent off. The box set will be sculpted already, and almost be in pre-production.
> 
> Re. Stronghold and Escalation: GW make more money selling 3 seperate publications than merging them all into one book. Don't forget, if they do that then they have to remake the box set with it's core rulebook, and that box set makes them more money than just the book. If they were doing 7th already, then they would have to pick new races to go in the box set or risk losing a buttload of money.
> 
> ...


Based on the fact that it takes 2-3 years to finalize an edition, including rulebook and starter set, I have a theory on this rumor. The 2014 summer/autumn will see the start of work on 40K seventh edition. It fits the time tables and the design team will be free from working on Fantasy 9th. The codex books don't take nearly as much effort as an entire edition.

As for pistols. Why is it so inconceivable that they are pistol whipping each other? Sure, it might be nice to fire that plasma pistol in a melee, but what if you miss? What if it is ten Blood Angels versus nine Word Bearers. The tenth BA could assist one ally in beating the pulp out of a WB. Or he could stand back and fire that plasma pistol. But in the swirling melee, which red guy does he hit?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> Based on the fact that it takes 2-3 years to finalize an edition, including rulebook and starter set, I have a theory on this rumor. The 2014 summer/autumn will see the start of work on 40K seventh edition. It fits the time tables and the design team will be free from working on Fantasy 9th. The codex books don't take nearly as much effort as an entire edition.
> 
> As for pistols. Why is it so inconceivable that they are pistol whipping each other? Sure, it might be nice to fire that plasma pistol in a melee, but what if you miss? What if it is ten Blood Angels versus nine Word Bearers. The tenth BA could assist one ally in beating the pulp out of a WB. Or he could stand back and fire that plasma pistol. But in the swirling melee, which red guy does he hit?


The main rulebooks are finished at least 9 months before release. White Dwarf is submitted 3 months in advance of each WD release, and is worked on for a month before that. The Studio rarely does anything spontaneously. It simply isn't possible. 40K 7th will have had ideas being thrown around for months already, whilst work on fantasy happened. It's already being drafted and prodded, and the last three codex releases before the next main rulebook release are written solely with the next rulebook in mind. For 6th, it was from Grey Knights onwards. People just don't seem to grasp how far ahead of release the Studio works - it's really hard at Games Days to try and remember what hasn't been released yet, and how you painted something that - whilst only just released - you painted over a year ago...

And yes, as someone who regularly takes part in mass combats, it's *really* hard to get the distance or clarity you'd need to fire off a high-power, very dangerous pistol in a melee. It's not each guy pairing off for honour duels, it's 20-30 large burly folk all trying to stomp on each others' heads as hard and fast as possible and survive...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> I wish I could say I was surprised by this :smoke:


You love it really :spiteful:



Archon Dan said:


> But in the swirling melee, which red guy does he hit?


All of them. With one shot.

The Red-Shirts always die.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

With the way fliers are and such have been changed I can see them releasing a new codex with better information and new pictures/information of all the new units being released. I think it will be a lot like 6.5, just renamed 7. 

As for the pistol combat rumor, would it be like how Cypher behaves in melee? Because if so, sign my ass up haha


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll laugh as those plasma pistols get hot and kill your sergeants. Then I'll cry because my Aspiring Champion didn't get to roll on the boon table and turn into a Spawn.


----------



## Soul_Of_Iron (Jan 1, 2014)

Im pretty sure they're just consolidating the expansions and streamlining the rules a bit... And simply labeling it 7th edition... It'd be pretty ridiculous of GW to do and entirely updated set of rules such a short time after the release of 6th ed. I'm hoping they make it worth the $$...


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Soul_Of_Iron said:


> Im pretty sure they're just consolidating the expansions and streamlining the rules a bit... And simply labeling it 7th edition... It'd be pretty ridiculous of GW to do and entirely updated set of rules such a short time after the release of 6th ed. I'm hoping they make it worth the $$...


Even if they kept the 6th label on it, I'd actually be interested in that as I just have the rulebook from DV, getting a streamlined "contains errata, plus expansion" book would actually justify the cost of the book for me. BUT as posted above, keeping the expansions separate makes them more money than rolling them in would, which makes rolling them together a bad business decision.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> The main rulebooks are finished at least 9 months before release. White Dwarf is submitted 3 months in advance of each WD release, and is worked on for a month before that. The Studio rarely does anything spontaneously. It simply isn't possible. 40K 7th will have had ideas being thrown around for months already, whilst work on fantasy happened. It's already being drafted and prodded, and the last three codex releases before the next main rulebook release are written solely with the next rulebook in mind. For 6th, it was from Grey Knights onwards. People just don't seem to grasp how far ahead of release the Studio works - it's really hard at Games Days to try and remember what hasn't been released yet, and how you painted something that - whilst only just released - you painted over a year ago...


With the current release speed of codexes I would be surprised if there was a need to have the 3 codex buffer. We should have most if not all codexes replaced well in advance of the next probable release. Unless of course GW shorten the 7th edition release cycle.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

They aren't writing the codeces any quicker. The periods for production are still the same. The books are still written with months to spare - they just have more people writing them. Tyranids will still havee been finished 6 months ago, with saturdays WD having been written 3 months ago.

So any codeces released in the period between 9-12 months before the release of a new edition will still have been written with the future release in mind...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

humakt said:


> We should have most if not all codexes replaced well in advance of the next probable release.


I really, really hope you're right. This 2-editions-behind nonsense must end before a new release. Update the rules, reprint some books, whatever. Just update the older armies! Noooow! *infant squeal*



SilverTabby said:


> They aren't writing the codeces any quicker. The periods for production are still the same. The books are still written with months to spare - they just have more people writing them. Tyranids will still havee been finished 6 months ago, with saturdays WD having been written 3 months ago.
> 
> So any codeces released in the period between 9-12 months before the release of a new edition will still have been written with the future release in mind...


That's a good point that I just glossed right over at first. If that's the case, I guess a simultaneous release would be fine. Of course they aren't gonna release new books that will be instantly outdated. Either way, bring on the changes. I wanna see Orks become the new Tau in terms of cheese. They deserve it.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

nevynxxx said:


> Even if they kept the 6th label on it, I'd actually be interested in that as I just have the rulebook from DV, getting a streamlined "contains errata, plus expansion" book would actually justify the cost of the book for me. BUT as posted above, keeping the expansions separate makes them more money than rolling them in would, which makes rolling them together a bad business decision.


Not necessarily. Consider that the most sales for the expansion books will be when they are first released, then after that sales will slow down considerably. If they want to make more money, just package those books into a new book that is basically the same thing only in one book, and you can release that and make just as much money as you did when the expansions were released, except you're releasing basically the same thing twice. Making twice as much for the effort of writing the expansions once.

And if 7th edition is basically errata and expansions in a single book, then maybe they want to allow the people who have already bought 6th edition to be able to keep using their book, so they keep selling the expansions separately.

Doesn't seem to bad of a business decision now.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a good point geist


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> They aren't writing the codeces any quicker. The periods for production are still the same. The books are still written with months to spare - they just have more people writing them. Tyranids will still havee been finished 6 months ago, with saturdays WD having been written 3 months ago.
> 
> So any codeces released in the period between 9-12 months before the release of a new edition will still have been written with the future release in mind...


Yeah, from what I gathered was they had about 20% more people on the design staff in FY13. Time will tell if those extra bodies get retained in the long run, but it's definitely not about a compressed product timeline. It's just about more products being worked on at any given time.

Given the volume that GW ships, they still need months to make sure they have printed enough stock, casted enough models, packaging, etc. There's a _ton_ of work that goes into a new product release, especially if it is combined with loads of new models. 

My only big hope for Orks is that they go back to being shooty like they were in 2nd Edition. Close-combat Ork armies were a byproduct of 3rd Edition's heavy bias towards melee resolution and faster movement. I'd love to see them get bumped back up to BS3 (with the appropriate points increase) and a lot of what made old school Ork armies awesome come back.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Yeah, from what I gathered was they had about 20% more people on the design staff in FY13. Time will tell if those extra bodies get retained in the long run, but it's definitely not about a compressed product timeline. It's just about more products being worked on at any given time.


Getting more codex/armybook writers & designers has been a long term plan that has gone tits up before due to a lot of experienced people leaving just as the plan was going into effect


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So something interesting to note, the small "The Rules" version of the rulebook is now out of print. Coincidental timing, or planned obsolescence for this update?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Zion said:


> So something interesting to note, the small "The Rules" version of the rulebook is now out of print


Where? It looks like it's still there and kicking on my end:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat790002a&prodId=prod2160089a


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Where? It looks like it's still there and kicking on my end:
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat790002a&prodId=prod2160089a


Perhaps but here's the thing Natfka posted that was sent to him:









When trying to place an order with "The Rules" in your shopping cart it seems they get removed, just like everything else on this list.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Perhaps but here's the thing Natfka posted that was sent to him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rules are working here, just put it through all the way up to credit card details,
I don't recall seeing master of the fleet on sale individually either but it's still in the boxset


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> rules are working here, just put it through all the way up to credit card details,
> I don't recall seeing master of the fleet on sale individually either but it's still in the boxset


From what Natfka was sent, the item is removed after you order it and an email is sent to you detailing the OOP and not-in-stock items at this time and they refund you the money. Site monkeys might be a little behind but the order processing folks tend to be on the ball with what they're doing.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> From what Natfka was sent, the item is removed after you order it and an email is sent to you detailing the OOP and not-in-stock items at this time and they refund you the money. Site monkeys might be a little behind but the order processing folks tend to be on the ball with what they're doing.


I've never known the GW store to work like that before, 
we'll see if anything changes on the site as maybe they could be behind due to xmas


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> I've never known the GW store to work like that before,
> we'll see if anything changes on the site as maybe they could be behind due to xmas


I've had stuff pulled from an order due to being currently out of stock and being told when it'll be in-stock in the future. It's not too common they fall behind on keeping the stock up, but they do now and then so I personally give this some merit, even if I don't know how well it relates to the rumor at hand.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> The main rulebooks are finished at least 9 months before release. White Dwarf is submitted 3 months in advance of each WD release, and is worked on for a month before that. The Studio rarely does anything spontaneously. It simply isn't possible. 40K 7th will have had ideas being thrown around for months already, whilst work on fantasy happened. It's already being drafted and prodded, and the last three codex releases before the next main rulebook release are written solely with the next rulebook in mind. For 6th, it was from Grey Knights onwards. People just don't seem to grasp how far ahead of release the Studio works - it's really hard at Games Days to try and remember what hasn't been released yet, and how you painted something that - whilst only just released - you painted over a year ago...


I'm aware of all that. I'm agreeing that 40K 7th is incredibly unlikely at this point. But if there is a rumour about it, it likely pertains to the studio beginning serious work on the project. Throwing around ideas is minimal effort. And even with Fantasy being completed 9-12 months out, the design team deserves a bit of a break. Working on a couple army books and codexes without the simultaneous pressure of an edition would be nice. 

I used to play Magic: The Gathering and it became quite clear how far out a big company design team works. And Magic, while updating at a much faster pace is arguably simpler to implement new changes. 



Tawa said:


> All of them. With one shot.
> 
> The Red-Shirts always die.


LOL



Ddraig Cymry said:


> With the way fliers are and such have been changed I can see them releasing a new codex with better information and new pictures/information of all the new units being released. I think it will be a lot like 6.5, just renamed 7.
> 
> As for the pistol combat rumor, would it be like how Cypher behaves in melee? Because if so, sign my ass up haha


So, you want them to start charging us for FAQs and Errata? Releasing an "updated" rule book with no major changes would be just that. Whenever 7th comes, I want it to feel like a different game at first, like 6th did compared to 5th. 

Cypher fires his pistols in melee because he has no allies. He doesn't care who he hits. He is also a really good shot at close range. He is a loner and a merc that will do things few would even think of doing. 



Zion said:


> So something interesting to note, the small "The Rules" version of the rulebook is now out of print. Coincidental timing, or planned obsolescence for this update?


Maybe it is not meeting the projected sales goals. They could be pulling a product that is not making any money. People are probably either buying the starter set books for much cheaper on EBay or handing over the extra cash to get all the background material and some other extras. Veteran players, not interested in the starter set, would have loved "The Rules" at launch. But new players, who are currently buying rules, tend to want all the extra stuff. Some feel a need to "catch up."



But seriously, June marks only the second birthday of 6th Ed. If they are going to start releasing a $75 USD or higher rule book every 2 years instead of 5, they are going to price many out of purchasing models.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> So, you want them to start charging us for FAQs and Errata? Releasing an "updated" rule book with no major changes would be just that. Whenever 7th comes, I want it to feel like a different game at first, like 6th did compared to 5th.
> 
> Cypher fires his pistols in melee because he has no allies. He doesn't care who he hits. He is also a really good shot at close range. He is a loner and a merc that will do things few would even think of doing.


Of course I don't want to spend another $75 on a rulebook, it's just with the new rules and all the new models I could see them making a new book out of it, not that that's the right thing to do.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Of course I don't want to spend another $75 on a rulebook, it's just with the new rules and all the new models I could see them making a new book out of it, not that that's the right thing to do.


Good. Had to make sure you were still sane. I'd hate to have to put you down. :laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Couldn't care less, my group has decided to stick with 6th forever, so... Whoop de doo


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> Good. Had to make sure you were still sane. I'd hate to have to put you down.


No no the men in white coats said I was perfectly fine as long as I take two of the red pills a day and three greens every other day, but not to mix up the red with salmon colored pills I have to take five of once a week otherwise I'd be prone to homicidal outbursts. I'm quite alright


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> The next edition of 40k will be called Kanye, not 7 or 6.5 when it drops, but as far as rules go it will be less of a jump than 5th to 6th but more of a jump then 2nd to 5th.
> The key areas being updated: Lederhosen, skype battles, fornication during gameplay rules, pre-cognitive allowances, allies and turns.
> 
> As for its release it'll probably be next week, or the week after that, ad infinitum.
> ...


I hope this holds true


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> I've had stuff pulled from an order due to being currently out of stock and being told when it'll be in-stock in the future. It's not too common they fall behind on keeping the stock up, but they do now and then so I personally give this some merit, even if I don't know how well it relates to the rumor at hand.


Spoke to customer services today as I ordered a few things for my nephews birthday as the order went a bit "weird" and they said the rule book is still selling as normal...........


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Haven't even played 6th yet, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Spoke to a local indie yesty and i wanted to know had he heard the rumours of 7th ed being released this year and he said it would make sense as 6th was a pile of croc shit from the begining.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Achaylus72 said:


> he said it would make sense as 6th was a pile of croc shit from the begining.


Yeah, that's a personal opinion from a store clerk which doesn't really add anything to the topic. Just because he owns a store, doesn't mean his personal opinion about a set of rules confirms anything said in this topic.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Yeah, that's a personal opinion from a store clerk which doesn't really add anything to the topic. Just because he owns a store, doesn't mean his personal opinion about a set of rules confirms anything said in this topic.


You see the bloke is also one of the most serious gamers i have ever seen and he competes four or five times a week and if he says it is a pile of croc shit, then it is croc shit.

I just collect, so replacing 6th with 7th so quickly doesn't affect me.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> You see the bloke is also one of the most serious gamers i have ever seen and he competes four or five times a week and if he says it is a pile of croc shit, then it is croc shit.
> 
> I just collect, so replacing 6th with 7th so quickly doesn't affect me.


If he is a competitive player then that is the reason he finds it to be shit. 40k ids designed for the beer and pretzels gamer and has been for a very long time. While I do sympathize with the guy, not being able to play the game in his preferred fashion, I disagree whole heatedly because IO game for fun and the whole cut throat, win at all costs, ultra competitive tournament style of play he finds fun I can't stand.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Achaylus72 said:


> You see the bloke is also one of the most serious gamers i have ever seen and he competes four or five times a week and if he says it is a pile of croc shit, then it is croc shit.


I have no doubt he is a talented player, who knows the rules inside and out. That I do not question. 

However, my point still stands - It's still a case of a friend who doesn't like the rules. It does not contribute to the rumor, the release or anything of the sort. It's simply a statement that he would like to have them updated.

Beyond that, I agree with @tu_shan82 in regards to the competitive environment and how one plays the game.


----------

